# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Wie weet er meer over proviron?

## abarth52

hello,ik moet op vraag van de dokter proviron nemen,ik lijd aan dun haar krijgen met plekken,en borstvorming,wat ik vreemd vindt dat ik hoor dat er borstvorming en haarverlies kan komen,terwijl ik dit wil nemen ertegen,wie weet meer,dringend  :Confused:

----------


## minke

Ik kan niet uit je vraag begrijpen of je het middel slikt voor het haar verlies!
als je echt plekken krijgt en geen totale uitval kan het zijn dat je de rijksdaalderziekte hebt.
Ik weet niet de officieele naam van de ziekte.
mijn vader heeft dit namelijk ook gehad.
zou aan hem even moeten vragen hoe en wat.
gr.minke

----------


## toevallige voorbijganger

> hello,ik moet op vraag van de dokter proviron nemen,ik lijd aan dun haar krijgen met plekken,en borstvorming,wat ik vreemd vindt dat ik hoor dat er borstvorming en haarverlies kan komen,terwijl ik dit wil nemen ertegen,wie weet meer,dringend


zie proviron is een middel TEGEN borstvorming, je zal er een mannelijkere gespierde borst van krijgen. dus dat zal de reden zijn dat jij dat hebt gekregen van je dokter.
Wat wel belangrijk is is dat je dun haar tot haaruitval krijgt van proviron omdat het testosteron laat aanmaken waar een stof inzit die je haar van kwaliteit doet afnemen.

----------


## Wout

Ik zit in de fitnesswereld en proviron is iets wat onder bodybuilders gebruikt wordt. Het hoort thuis in de categorie anabole steroiden. De dosis die jij moet gebruiken zal natuurlijk niet het effect hebben zoals bij bodybuilders die misbruik maken van het anabole effect ervan. Je wordt er wel wat mannelijker van.

----------

